
Failing at the Basics in Intelligence and InfoSec - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/failing-at-the-basics-in-intelligence-and-infosec/?fb_ref=9866704a4f5f4bf88a6d6eeaa8cb97e2-Hackernews
======
sarciszewski
This is pretty much a nail-on-the-head piece about information security and
its role within society and business.

